# Auto or Manual Turbo



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Is there a performance difference between an auto or manual car with turbo?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wtf? lol.... omg... yea.... if u don't got the auto shifter thing thats shirts before the redline for u then ur gonna have one slow ass turbo charged 240


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Unless you dump serious money into an automatic drivetrain... your left behind. Not to mention the overall driving experience IMO is just crap. "yay mash the pedal woooo woo". 

:asleep:


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks guys. i know its a stupid question but i was just wondering.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hooper0577 said:


> Is there a performance difference between an auto or manual car with turbo?


Automatic is faster because the engine stays on boost as the gearbox changes gear....eg foot stays flat to the floor....You dont need to put any money into a auto to get it to go faster 

Anybody that says a Manual is faster in a drag is full of S**t......

A Nissan Jatco with a 3000rpm Histall, Manual Valve body is a AWESOME drag gearbox  

Even better is the HEC Trimatic behind a Turbo RB engine 

Those who dissed the Auto Gearbox, get off this forum, you don't know anything......


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

just curious, is there something in the ecu where you can make the auto shift at your own desired rpm level? im assuming yes, but how would one change it? i have a manual tranny, but just wondering


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

please answer that question. i might get automatic, who knows. have fun with that and then change it to manual for good.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Losers drive automatics :loser:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

not necessarily...they drive automatics because they are lazy...you want fun get an Manual...you like to drive like a normal person get an Automatic..sure automatics are better off the line then a manual but let it be a roll on......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> Losers drive automatics :loser:


 go buy an auto.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i forgot to mention that the people who get turbo on an Automatic most likely dont know how to drive a stick or dont want to take the time out to dedicating a lot of money into a Manual transmission conversion..either that or they just thought it would be cool :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well that's partially true... I turboed my auto, although not the same engine as yours (if you can't see beyond that please step away from you car right now)... 

Anyways, in the end I feel the auto would have been faster, I put a shift kit in my car after the turbo was in and that was the only way that I was able to keep boost between gears. 

The manual took a while to learn and get used to but it definetly is cheaper to build although even with a short throw shifter, the fastest I have shift yet could not beat the auto with the shift kit...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

definitely true about the shifting but thats the only thing about manual turbo if you want to shift quicker then an automatic good luck...when i got my turbo i was only bout the sound of it and the acceleration cuz at first i didnt street race i just drove it then when i did want to race it wasnt quick enough but im workin on custom fabricating a super short shift for my car anyway automatic turbos theyre fine but if you want to have fun and dont have a budget to get the shift kit and all others then stick with manual...automatics are cool wit me :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> just curious, is there something in the ecu where you can make the auto shift at your own desired rpm level? im assuming yes, but how would one change it? i have a manual tranny, but just wondering


yes, there is. they can control the shift points of the auto, and what not. so, say when your driving normally, it shifts normally at 3k, you cans et it to shift at another point. also, you can have normal at 3k, and wideopen at 7k, both at the same timne...its beautiful...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats what i thought, but just wanted to make sure


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

Automatics lose alot of power off the line which yes sucks but if nitrous injected you can hit and hold it through out the 15 or so seconds and never have to worry about shifting. 

(This info came from an older issue of IT)

EDIT: i know this doesnt have pretty much anything to do with turbo unless your using it to help spool up but i read a couple dumb people saying automatics are always slow and i think they're wrong so thats the reason for this post.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> yes, there is. they can control the shift points of the auto, and what not. so, say when your driving normally, it shifts normally at 3k, you cans et it to shift at another point. also, you can have normal at 3k, and wideopen at 7k, both at the same timne...its beautiful...


 what do you need to do?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

"my cat's breath smells like cat food."


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The Jatco (Nissan) Automatics (from 1986 onwards) have their own seperate ECU, which talks to the main engine ECU. This computer controls thing's like temp control, sends information to the cruise control system (if fitted), controls the lock up torque converter (4th gear)....you may have noticed a switch on your 240's (well my mates JDM S13 Auto has this!) a switch that will make the gearbox shift between gears at 6500rpm only.....drag mode! 

If you want the best of both worlds, a Auto with a fiull manual valve body (You have to shift, 1 -2 then D....) is the best for drag performance.....anyway its just like a sequental shifter, only without a clutch!

Anyway, all the F1 cars are automatics.....a Clutch is a very crude way of linking a engine to a gearbox.....a Torque converter (aka Auto) is a much better idea  But you can't use them on a manual....but still in a Auto gearbox is a whole lot more clutches

However the down side to Automatics is on small engines (engines with little torque....rice burner engines) the auto, just take too long to spin up..... >: However on larger engines they are much better, with ample torque to run them...

Also those shoft shifters kill Nissan gearboxes....good bye syncros ring and hub and dog gears.....mostly the dog gears.....anyway Nissan gearboxes kill themselves, 5th gear always the one to go first due to a inherent design fault.....

I'm currently experimenting with putting larger linking hubs (coupling rings) in my FS5 Gearbox for my VL, from a MX7/R33 Skyline gearbox, see if I can toughen it up 

I'vve also seen some people go out of their way to get rid of the manual gearbox because they are sick of destroying clutches.....But they run larger RB30ET's and RB25DET's......oh well.......

Once you get over 400nm of torque then a manual isn't a option...auto all the way.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

esyip said:


> "my cat's breath smells like cat food."


 LOL^^^


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Once you get over 400nm of torque then a manual isn't a option...auto all the way.....


True i believe in that too but i still have an Manual just because i dont have that much torque and stuff


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

esyip said:


> "my cat's breath smells like cat food."


 it's funny tho


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my dog's breath smells like cat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my dog's breath smells like cat



:lame: :loser: ^^^^ 


 :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know :fluffy:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a question that is sorta related. And if there is already a thread somewhere that covers this, please let me know as I couldn't find it (newbie question). Lets say I have two '93 240SX's, one is auto, and one is manual and I want to reverse it. Take the auto out of one and put it in the manual and vice versa, because they are both running. You get the idea. Mechanically I would assume it is pretty much a straight swap? What about the electrical? Also, the auto has cruise control which would be nice considering all the distance driving I do, will it work with the manual tranny? I am retarded when it comes to drivetrain and electrical, so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Itd be a lot of work but nothing difficult. With the wiring, I'm not certain. I don't have cruise control and I don't have a 240!


----------



## DuStack (Feb 4, 2004)

About the whole Auto/Manual turbo. I've heard that Autos don't have much of a turbo lag and Manuals do. So that is why the Autos win drags.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

DuStack said:


> About the whole Auto/Manual turbo. I've heard that Autos don't have much of a turbo lag and Manuals do. So that is why the Autos win drags.


well you can build boost by power breaking before leaving the line so that has got to help a lot.


----------

